# IBS-D, Fissure, and Anal Stenosis?



## 23470 (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm always exploring other aspects or symptoms that arise around my IBS, and this is one that I've been wondering about lately. Back before I got IBS-D about 4 years ago, I got an anal fissure that became chronic...and is still here to this day to some extent, some scarring and skin tabs. I've also noticed that increasingly over time, when I have "normal" BMs, I have to bear down more....like the muscles won't relax. They call it anal stenosis, and can be a result of scarring from the fissure, a result of sphincter spasm due to the fissure being irraitated over time, or having so much diarrhea that the anal muscles contract further because of habit. 10 years ago, I used to know how my body worked...now I don't. Heck, when I have a "normal" BM it might actually be constipation....I can't even distinguish *that* anymore. Maybe it's consitpation and not stenosis....but it's something I have considered. Anyone else have an experience like this?


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

My stools are always soft when i have a BM,but i strain to pass them all the time.My doctor says i am not typically constipated,but i do not know why i need to strain,have been doing this for years.I have damaged my muscles in my rectum due to it.I have had Biofeedback and i am doing pelvic floor exercises in the hope that they help eventually.I have no idea either what is going on in my body,just know it is making me feel ill all the time,but i try and cope and not to give up hope.


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

i've posted this b 4, but there is a great book called "FIBER MENACE".........there is also a website by the same name.........the man has alot of good info, i have the book & it made alot of sense........he has a good handle on this stuff.....the book was worth $20.00..........hope u find out, not knowing what is wrong is horrible.............


----------

